# IDXGIAdapter1::EnumAdapters1 returns DXGI_ERROR_NOT_FOUND



## Ragnar (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,

I got "Failed to initialize video:  Unspecified error" while starting OBS Multiplatform on VirtualBox running Windows 7 64bit.

Visual Studio debugger lead me to this line: 
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/blob/master/libobs-d3d11/d3d11-subsystem.cpp#L466

which returns: 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/bb509553(v=vs.85).aspx#DXGI_ERROR_NOT_FOUND

Any idea how to resolve it?


DxDiag shows graphics adapter as:

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
       Manufacturer: Oracle Corporation
          Chip type: VBOX
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_80EE&DEV_BEEF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
     Display Memory: 21.5 MB
   Dedicated Memory: n/a
      Shared Memory: n/a
       Current Mode: 1855 x 1154 (32 bit) (60Hz)
        Driver Name: VBoxDisp
Driver File Version: 4.03.0010.0000 (English)
     Driver Version: 4.3.10.0
        DDI Version: unknown
       Driver Model: unknown
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 3/26/2014 20:52:30, 98592 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E0E-FDAF-11CF-B063-0A20ACC2C935}
          Vendor ID: 0x80EE
          Device ID: 0xBEEF
          SubSys ID: 0x00000000
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: Unknown
     Rank Of Driver: Unknown
        Video Accel: 
      Deinterlace Caps: n/a
       D3D9 Overlay: n/a
            DXVA-HD: n/a
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Not Available
         AGP Status: Not Available


Here's OBS log:

17:12:54.433: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
17:12:54.434: CPU Speed: 4005MHz
17:12:54.434: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 2
17:12:54.435: Physical Memory: 4095MB Total, 1772MB Free (NOTE: 4 gigs max is normal for 32bit programs)
17:12:54.435: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 (revision: 18933)
17:12:54.436: Aero is Disabled
17:12:54.649: OBS  (windows)
17:12:54.650: ---------------------------------
17:12:54.651: ---------------------------------
17:12:54.651: audio settings reset:
17:12:54.651:     samples per sec: 44100
17:12:54.651:     speakers:        2
17:12:54.651:     buffering (ms):  1000
17:12:54.659: ---------------------------------
17:12:54.659: Initializing D3D11..
17:12:54.659: Available Video Adapters: 
17:12:54.675: device_create (D3D11): Failed to enumerate DXGIAdapter (887A0002)
17:13:06.868: Failed to initialize obs video (-2) with graphics_module='libobs-d3d11.dll', retrying with graphics_module='libobs-opengl.dll'
17:13:06.895: OpenGL extension ARB_pixel_format is required
17:13:09.029: gl_platform_create failed
17:13:09.540: device_create (GL) failed
17:13:22.616: Failed to initialize video:  Unspecified error
17:13:25.543: Freeing OBS context data
17:13:25.580: == Profiler Results =============================
17:13:25.580: run_program_init: 31414 ms
17:13:25.580:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 5.49 ms
17:13:25.581:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 3.44 ms
17:13:25.581:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 28340.8 ms
17:13:25.581:    ┣obs_startup: 7.305 ms
17:13:25.581:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 28069.4 ms
17:13:25.581:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.446 ms
17:13:25.582:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 1.02 ms
17:13:25.582:      ┗OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 15504.6 ms
17:13:25.582: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.005 ms, median=0.006 ms, max=14171.1 ms, 99th percentile=14171.1 ms, 96.8254% below 25 ms
17:13:25.582: audio_thread(Audio): min=0.01 ms, median=0.014 ms, max=19.896 ms, 99th percentile=19.896 ms
17:13:25.583: =================================================
17:13:25.583: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
17:13:25.583: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=24.533 ms, median=25.394 ms, max=14198.5 ms, 79.0323% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 20.9677% higher)
17:13:25.583: =================================================
17:13:25.584: Number of memory leaks: 124


----------



## Harold (Oct 7, 2015)

Did you enable 3d acceleration in the virtual machine settings and install the drivers from the virtualbox companion cd on the instance?


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 7, 2015)

Harold said:


> Did you enable 3d acceleration in the virtual machine settings and install the drivers from the virtualbox companion cd on the instance?



You're right that was the problem.

Unfortunately it only got me so far ... 

The same error occurs when I install Direct3D driver (https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#guestadd-3d) but when I install WDDM then it crashes with following stack:


Unhandled exception: c0000005
Fault address: 6DC73373 (c:\windows\system32\vboxoglpackspu-x86.dll)
libobs version: 0.12.0
Windows version: 6.1 build 7601 (revision 18933)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz


Thread FD4 (Crashed)
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
002BEED8 6DC73373 FFFFFFFF 000001F5 002BEF14 6DF74012 vboxoglpackspu-x86.dll!0x6dc73373
002BEEF0 6DB612FB FFFFFFFF 005B7878 6DF740C2 005B7878 vboxoglfeedbackspu-x86.dll!0x6db612fb
002BEF00 6DF74012 000001F5 002BEF3C 6DAAB97C 000001F5 vboxogl-x86.dll!0x6df74012
002BEF1C 6DF7E36C 000001F5 6DB11040 00000000 00000000 vboxogl-x86.dll!0x6df7e36c
002BEF28 6DAAB97C 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 opengl32.dll!0x6daab97c
002BEF44 6DAAA7DE 00000001 00000000 002BEFD4 6DB0AEED opengl32.dll!0x6daaa7de
002BEF6C 6DA9997D 6DA70000 00000000 00000001 66898923 opengl32.dll!0x6da9997d
002BEF7C 6DB0AEED 6DA70000 00000000 00000001 005BE360 opengl32.dll!0x6db0aeed
002BEFDC 774E92E0 6DB0B0E4 6DA70000 00000000 00000001 ntdll.dll!0x774e92e0
002BEFFC 77509DA4 00000000 6DF50D3C 0000000F 002BF0C0 ntdll.dll!0x77509da4
002BF0A0 77509C46 00000000 77E8F3B0 FFFFFFFF 002BF0CC ntdll.dll!0x77509c46
002BF0B4 76C479C5 00000003 002BF118 6DE3C71A 00000003 kernel32.dll!0x76c479c5
002BF0C8 6DE3C471 00000003 6687F614 00000000 6DF50D3C vboxoglcrutil-x86.dll!0x6de3c471
002BF0D4 6DE3C71A 00000003 00000001 00000000 002BF178 vboxoglcrutil-x86.dll!0x6de3c71a
002BF120 6DE3C756 00000003 6687F674 6DE825B0 6DDA8828 vboxoglcrutil-x86.dll!0x6de3c756
002BF134 6DE3CBBA 0000000F 00000000 00000000 0000003F vboxoglcrutil-x86.dll!0x6de3cbba
002BF180 6DE22643 6DDA8828 00000000 0338FB28 00000000 vboxoglcrutil-x86.dll!0x6de22643
002BF19C 6DC73072 00000000 0338FB28 0000003F 00000000 vboxoglpackspu-x86.dll!0x6dc73072
002BF1BC 6DB611A9 00000000 0338FB28 0000003F 00000000 vboxoglfeedbackspu-x86.dll!0x6db611a9
002BF1E0 6DF739C2 0338FB28 00000000 0338FB28 005B7878 vboxogl-x86.dll!0x6df739c2
002BF200 6DF73A4E 0384F198 0338FB28 46010839 03282DA8 vboxogl-x86.dll!0x6df73a4e
002BF228 6DF7E0CC 46010839 000001F5 6DAA9028 00000001 vboxogl-x86.dll!0x6df7e0cc
002BF250 6DAA9422 00010000 00000001 00000000 002BF29C opengl32.dll!0x6daa9422
002BF280 6DAA95E9 46010839 00010000 002BF338 002BF304 opengl32.dll!0x6daa95e9
002BF2B8 6E9120C8 46010839 FFFFFFFF 005B2200 00010004 libobs-opengl.dll!gl_init_basic_context+0x38
002BF2CC 6E911EFE 002BF338 002BF318 02CD0F60 00000000 libobs-opengl.dll!gl_dummy_context_init+0x12e
002BF30C 6E912261 02CD0F60 00000000 FFFFFFFF 005B7160 libobs-opengl.dll!gl_platform_create+0x61
002BF378 6E91A1B4 005B7164 00000000 0055CC68 002BF400 libobs-opengl.dll!device_create+0x34
002BF390 7150250E 0055CC68 013B7418 00000000 0055CBE0 obs.dll!gs_create+0x8e
002BF3A8 71537911 002BF400 FFFFFFFE 0054C6A0 002BF44C obs.dll!obs_init_graphics+0x21
002BF3C4 71538588 002BF400 000000C8 013BC2E8 FFFFFFFE obs.dll!obs_reset_video+0xb8
002BF3D8 01305BEE 66AF871C 002BF914 013BB678 02C92001 obs32.exe!OBSBasic::ResetVideo+0x22e
002BF454 01303282 66AF8740 004EF5A0 004EC1C0 013B6D44 obs32.exe!OBSBasic::OBSInit+0x152
002BF890 012EBB58 66AF86EC 00000001 00000001 004DD950 obs32.exe!OBSApp::OBSInit+0x168
002BF8DC 012F0373 002BF9A0 00000001 004EC1C0 00000003 obs32.exe!run_program+0x113
002BF980 012F1AF1 00000001 004EC1C0 00000000 004C43E5 obs32.exe!main+0x161
002BFA74 0139BA24 012D0000 00000000 004C43E5 00000001 obs32.exe!WinMain+0xe4
002BFAA8 0139B2EA 00000001 66AF8578 00000000 00000000 obs32.exe!__tmainCRTStartup+0x125
002BFAB4 004C43E5 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 <unknown>!0x4c43e5

Loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
012D0000-01437000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\obs32.exe
774B0000-77630000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
76C30000-76D40000 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
75C90000-75CD7000 C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
75F90000-76090000 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
763D0000-76460000 C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
75B50000-75B5A000 C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
76330000-763CD000 C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
76F60000-7700C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
77010000-770B0000 C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
75CE0000-75CF9000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
765E0000-766D0000 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
74E30000-74E90000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
74E20000-74E2C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
74EF0000-75B3B000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
76B40000-76B97000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
714F0000-71581000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\obs.dll
767C0000-7691C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
71770000-717A2000 C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
716E0000-716F1000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\w32-pthreads.dll
70C90000-70D7E000 C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR120.dll
6C480000-6D665000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\avcodec-57.dll
62700000-6283B000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libopus-0.dll
6D740000-6D787000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libvorbis-0.dll
70880000-708A5000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libogg-0.dll
6B880000-6B91F000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libvorbisenc-2.dll
70AB0000-70C89000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libx264-148.dll
6AF00000-6AF31000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\zlib.dll
71640000-716D9000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\avutil-55.dll
714C0000-714E4000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\swresample-2.dll
708C0000-70AAC000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\avformat-57.dll
760F0000-76125000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
75D10000-75D16000 C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
00130000-001BB000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\swscale-4.dll
703F0000-7082F000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\Qt5Widgets.dll
6F220000-6F55C000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\Qt5Gui.dll
70260000-703EC000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libGLESv2.dll
6F050000-6F213000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
74BC0000-74BC9000 C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
71630000-71636000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
71700000-71713000 C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
701E0000-70251000 C:\Windows\system32\MSVCP120.dll
6EBE0000-6F04F000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\Qt5Core.dll
71610000-71622000 C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
70190000-701D9000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libcurl.dll
766D0000-76715000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll
71490000-714B7000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\avdevice-57.dll
6EBC0000-6EBD3000 C:\Windows\system32\AVICAP32.DLL
6EB90000-6EBB1000 C:\Windows\system32\MSVFW32.dll
6EB00000-6EB84000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.18837_none_ec86b8d6858ec0bc\COMCTL32.dll
76730000-767BF000 C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
6E9B0000-6EAFB000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\avfilter-6.dll
74E90000-74EF0000 C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
76920000-769EC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
71740000-71748000 C:\Windows\system32\secur32.dll
6E930000-6E9A7000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\platforms\qwindows.dll
71590000-71610000 C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
70170000-7018D000 C:\Windows\system32\DXGIDebug.dll
76130000-7615F000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll
75B60000-75C81000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
765D0000-765DC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
6E3C0000-6E716000 C:\Program Files (x86)\Estonian ID Card\D3DCompiler_47.dll
6E2A0000-6E3BD000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxDispD3D-x86.dll
75D00000-75D05000 C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
6DF70000-6E0CD000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxOGL-x86.dll
6DE20000-6DF64000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxOGLcrutil-x86.dll
6DC70000-6DE1C000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxOGLpackspu-x86.dll
6DC40000-6DC61000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxOGLerrorspu-x86.dll
6DB60000-6DC39000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxOGLfeedbackspu-x86.dll
6DB40000-6DB57000 C:\Windows\system32\VBoxOGLpassthroughspu-x86.dll
6DA70000-6DB38000 C:\Windows\system32\opengl32.dll
6DA40000-6DA62000 C:\Windows\system32\GLU32.dll
6D950000-6DA37000 C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
6D940000-6D946000 C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
76160000-762FD000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
76D40000-76D67000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
75F70000-75F82000 C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
6E910000-6E92B000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\libobs-opengl.dll
6E8B0000-6E906000 C:\obs\bin\32bit\obsglad.dll
74830000-7491B000 C:\Windows\system32\DbgHelp.DLL


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 7, 2015)

Honestly you're going to have a rough time running OBS on a virtual machine. It is a pretty demanding program that uses advanced graphics features. I don't recommend it. That crash is in the VirtualBox OpenGL drivers, which is not surprising.

Can you not run OBS on the host operating system?


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 8, 2015)

I can and it works well on my Ubuntu 15.04. However my goal was to test it in Windows 7 myself before I recommend it to customer to see how it works out. Is there a place where system requirements are written down?


----------

